# Planning a Sorority



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I've begun "collecting" females to go into a sorority tank that I'm planning to set up in the near future. My question is (and it may be a dumb one....but don't laugh)......are female plakats compatible with HM or VT females? I know nothing about plakats.....e.g. whether or not they are more aggressive generally (maybe I just THINK they're more aggressive because, to me, they look less frilly and "pretty" then their long-finned counterparts).

So far I've only bought HM or VT females (which are currently housed separately, but will eventually go together in the sorority). But I'm LOVING some of the female HMPK's......would I be ok to buy some and combine them in the sorority with the other girls?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't see why not. I think it would work, but I'm not very experienced. Can someone back me up?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't see a problem. With any sorority its a crap shoot that they will all get along. Just make sure your tank is 10+g and you have at least 6 females ready to go and lots of plants to help break sight lines when the chasing happens. 

When I started my sorority in my 55g tank with 20 females I made sure I had all the ladies prior to releasing any into the tank. This helped to prevent any serious territory disputes. and also gave all the ladies an opportunity to establish the hierarchy in the tank. Best of luck as these tanks are amazing


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

BettySplendens.com has a great article on sororities, and she does note that plakats and crowntails tend to be more aggressive than the others (as do reds). Usually they will be higher up on the totem pole, she says:



> Other aggressive female bettas are plakats and crowntails. They seem to get meaner faster than longfinned varieties, and can fight longer and more viciously. This is by no means said to discourage you from your female community tank plans, just to give you a heads up. The personalities of all females are different, and should be dealt with on an individual basis.


You should definitely read the whole article!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> BettySplendens.com has a great article on sororities, and she does note that plakats and crowntails tend to be more aggressive than the others (as do reds). Usually they will be higher up on the totem pole, she says:
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely read the whole article!


Thank you so much! I will do that!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a plakat female in my sorotity, shes fine in there. she just kinda swimsaround like a shark in a tank full of minnows, like she's boss, but she doesnt want aything to do with them.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have two HMPKs, a PK and a longfin VT in my sorority. They're all just as badass as each other.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I have 3 crowntails, 3 plakats (mutts from wal-mart) and the rest veiltails and they all get along just fine. One of the plakats is a larger size than the other fish and the Alpha boss of the tank is my Oldest crowntail that was the first female betta we purchased.

They make such a lovely tank, I'd recommend a sorority tank to anyone thinking of having bettas.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are the females I already have for my sorority. So far 5 total, 4 from Aquabid and 1 from the LFS (not pictured):


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice females. I like the third one down. 

I used to house VTs, HMPKs, HMs and CTs together in my sorority and never had any problems. How well females will live together in a sorority depends more in the individual fish than its tail type. They are after all the exact same species. 

I did find that my giant females tended to be quite docile, and the standard sized females had no qualms about harassing them.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice females. I like the third one down.
> 
> I used to house VTs, HMPKs, HMs and CTs together in my sorority and never had any problems. How well females will live together in a sorority depends more in the individual fish than its tail type. They are after all the exact same species.
> 
> I did find that my giant females tended to be quite docile, and the standard sized females had no qualms about harassing them.


Thanks! I've started bidding on a few plakat females....some of their colors and patterns are just stunning!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was admiring one fish on AB the other day and then I saw you had a bid on it. How many fish do you have all up? The maintenance time must kill you.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got over 100 now.....yes, the maintenance is getting a tiny bit crazy! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I knew it was only a matter of time... Lol.

What size will it be? And yes, all fin types are compatible. Remember that they are all the same species, just different finnage... Like people with black hair vs people with blond hair. Beautiful girls, btw.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time... Lol.
> 
> What size will it be? And yes, all fin types are compatible. Remember that they are all the same species, just different finnage... Like people with black hair vs people with blond hair. Beautiful girls, btw.


I'm looking at getting a 37 gallon setup I've seen at Petsmart for around $200. Maybe put it on the one wall of my bedroom that doesn't already have tanks on it.....lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. You can do a lot with 37g.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Lol. You can do a lot with 37g.


 hehehe


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I had around 25-30 females in my 25 gallon tank and that worked out well when I had it running. You could fit a lot of females in a 37 gallon tank. 

But you know what they say, go big or go home.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay catw0mam doing a sorority!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

@catwoman check craigslist, I have gotten some really sweet deals on there, I got a 46 gal bowfront with a canister filter,heater,air pump, stand, glass canopy, and light for 180 dollars, ohhh plus coral, grave.l airstones and that kind of stuff


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Kijiji in Canada lol. No Craigslist here. But yes, there are some remarkably good deals.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

ahhh you crazy canadians, but yeah you get what I mean, sometimes people need to unload something really fast so they sell it for super cheap, got 40 RCS for 30 bucks a few weeks ago woot score


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha I had around 25-30 females in my 25 gallon tank and that worked out well when I had it running. You could fit a lot of females in a 37 gallon tank.
> 
> But you know what they say, go big or go home.


LOL....well, I was thinking of doing that size of community tank.....and then.....I naturally thought "SORORITY" instead!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Stone said:


> @catwoman check craigslist, I have gotten some really sweet deals on there, I got a 46 gal bowfront with a canister filter,heater,air pump, stand, glass canopy, and light for 180 dollars, ohhh plus coral, grave.l airstones and that kind of stuff


Actually....if I looked in the basement, I'd probably find everything I need....my brother has a pile of fish equipment down there, including an empty 90 gallon.....holy crap! A 90 gallon sorority!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.....but, no, it wouldn't fit where I want it to fit......


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, if you can't put it anywhere, you know who to call... *starts waving hands and jumping around and pointing to self*


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Well, if you can't put it anywhere, you know who to call... *starts waving hands and jumping around and pointing to self*


Oh man, I was just about to call dibbs on the 90 gallon. :lol: Oh the things I could do with that big of a sorority tank.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes! It pays to be on the computer 24/7! I would probably just divide it and combine all of my tanks into that one tank. I would give my bettas each 15 gallons instead of 2.5, my male guppy tank 10 gallons instead of 4, and my 15 gallon community tank the rest! LOL There is no way I would ever accept a 90 for free and I would never be offered one for free! And then I would give all of my smaller tanks to catw0man.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Yes! It pays to be on the computer 24/7! I would probably just divide it and combine all of my tanks into that one tank. I would give my bettas each 15 gallons instead of 2.5, my male guppy tank 10 gallons instead of 4, and my 15 gallon community tank the rest! LOL There is no way I would ever accept a 90 for free and I would never be offered one for free! And then I would give all of my smaller tanks to catw0man.


If you're like me you'd have to give all your tanks to catw0man or you'd be tempted to buy more bettas, lol.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Exactly. Besides, if she gave me a 90 gallon tank, the least I could do would be to give her my other tanks that aren't being used! Not like she would ever give me a free 90 gallon. I don't think anyone would. LOL


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I am probably more excited about this sorority than I should be! You have the most gorgeous fish, I can't wait to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This always bears repeating:
*Every fish is an individual.*
Example: Someone mentioned that CTs and Reds are usually the most aggressive, while I agree, USUALLY Reds and CTs are the most aggressive, my most aggressive girl was a royal blue veil (in with a crown), and my least dominant (twice so far) have been reds! I currently have two CT girls, one can't go into the sorority because she is aggressive, the other one is the most mellow female I've ever met!

Some of them will get along fine, some won't, just watch them once you start putting them together.

I wish you the best of luck that you manage to get compatible girls and I look forward to seeing it all put together! Congratz on all of the beauties!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have about 23 girls in sorority tank 2 and its a 33g. Mostly HMs but there are 3 CTs, 2 Pks and 1 VT girl in the tank. Generally from what I can tell they act pretty much the same in the tanks for me. The only one that did not work out was a huge Giant girl who scared the other girls to death. 

Those are very pretty girls catowoman just beautiful. Im at over 100 too and can relate to the amount of fishkeeping that has to get done. Sorority tanks are my favorites and girl betta just rock.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with Skye. You can't judge a fish by tail type or color, just like you shouldn't judge a person by skin color or religion. I know you aren't judging yourself, just asking for others experiences & opinions. Right now I have 2 sororities going because I don't have enough plants to set up my 29 gallon properly yet.

Sorority 1: I have 1 king mutt girl, I think she is a CTPK, and an absolute sweetheart. Probably the sweetest girl in either tank. She's not the bottom of the totem, but close. On bottom is my red CT girl. She gets picked on all the time & never picks back. Mostly ignores the others. My 2 most aggressive in this tank is an orange VT and a blue/white grizzled HMPK. I think they have finally settled on the VT being the top girl.

Sorority 2: No red or CT in there. My blue/white grizzled HMPK (sister to the one in the other tank) is the boss here. I have 3 other HMPKs and 1 VT in with her.

I also have 2 ladies that won't make sorority life because they are just TO aggressive. 1 is a blue/purpleish VT and the other is a red VT.

Really, you just have to try and get them used to each other, put them together and watch. Some ladies just won't make it, but it's not because of tail type or color in my experience. Go for it and if you end up with some that don't make it in the sorority & you can't house them separately your fish are so gorgeous you'd be able to sell them to someone else on here quickly I believe. (I know I'd be interested in any you found that didn't work for you! All your bettas I've seen are simply stunning)


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see the pictures of this. Going to be the best sorority ever! I just posted this somewhere else on a thread but you totally need to do a thread of pictures of all your fish for us, so we can drool and pet our computer screens.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

peachii said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures of this. Going to be the best sorority ever! I just posted this somewhere else on a thread but you totally need to do a thread of pictures of all your fish for us, so we can drool and pet our computer screens.


+1


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

peachii said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures of this. Going to be the best sorority ever! I just posted this somewhere else on a thread but you totally need to do a thread of pictures of all your fish for us, so we can drool and pet our computer screens.


Well, as long as there's no pressure.....lol.....I don't know about the "best sorority ever", but thanks for the vote(s) of confidence!!!!

And, I would totally give that 90 gallon away if any of you lived in the Toronto area.....and if I could get my brother to agree to it (since it's his tank....he used to have Lion Fish in it).


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Really splurge on plants. And the girls absolutely adore frogbit. Be sure to get a bunch of that!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> Really splurge on plants. And the girls absolutely adore frogbit. Be sure to get a bunch of that!


Thanks for the tip! I'm actually really looking forward to decorating a "real" tank with substrate and live plants and some sort of ancient ruins theme, I think.....or just natural looking driftwood/rocks. lol....having trouble deciding! I've always kept my male bettas in substrate-free, lightly decorated spaces, so this sorority will be a real challenge for me!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You won't believe how cute they are with the frogbit. It's like catnip for bettas.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I vote going for all-out natural ecosystem thing. I just LOVE the tanks that look totally natural. Like, soil or sand, tons of live plants, floating plants, driftwood... The whole nine yards!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> I vote going for all-out natural ecosystem thing. I just LOVE the tanks that look totally natural. Like, soil or sand, tons of live plants, floating plants, driftwood... The whole nine yards!


Can I have just one ancient ruin? lol...yes, I tend to agree with you. Plus, so many of those aquarium ornaments are just so rough! I am always in Petsmart running my hands over them (yes, I get the odd funny look from a Petsmart employee, as in "why are you fondling that ancient ruin ornament?") and finding so very many pointy, rough areas. There are a few betta logs/caves that I buy for the males, but I always take a little nail file and file down the rough spots. Not gonna do that with a huge replica of the Roman colosseum, no sir.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm working my way towards that in my 15 gallon. I'm not that close... But I'll get there! LOL Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is the thank you are looking at the bowfront? That's what my sorority lives in 

While I don't have an ancient ruin in mine, I do have a two foot tall castle that my kids picked. I spent a fair amount of time filing down a lot of molding edges and interior pointy bits, but I'm overall glad I let them talk me into it.

Hope everything is humming along toward your sorority coming together, and look forward along with everyone else to completed pics.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> Is the thank you are looking at the bowfront? That's what my sorority lives in
> 
> While I don't have an ancient ruin in mine, I do have a two foot tall castle that my kids picked. I spent a fair amount of time filing down a lot of molding edges and interior pointy bits, but I'm overall glad I let them talk me into it.
> 
> Hope everything is humming along toward your sorority coming together, and look forward along with everyone else to completed pics.


Your tank sounds amazing! The tank I was looking at was not the bow-front one....only because the space I have for it is very narrow (between my bed and the wall....only about 2.5 feet of space). There was another tank with a black framework stand (not very wide) and just a standard 37 gallon on it. I'm thinking of it more for the stand than anything else!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, if you need a narrow one, look at a 40 long! Bettas look so pretty in the shallower tanks....


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to turn my 15 gallon into a sorority when all of my other fish die (hopefully not for a long time), but the tank itself is 13.6 L 13.8 D and 18 H. If you get a tank meant for a sorority, then get a long one. When I stocked it, I had to pay close attention to the swimming level of my fish.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Long shallow tanks give you more room to decorate as well and should give you plenty of room for your ancient ruins theme.

Beware - live plants are as addictive as bettas are! Once you start (and keep them alive) it's hard to not always add plants. My girls tank has filled in hugely the last few months and they are so cute but lazy! They lounge on all the leaves. Even lounging from one plant to the other across the tank rather than swimming. It's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Peachii's fish: "Ooh! That leaf looks comfy!" -lands on leaf- "Ohh! that leaf looks even comfier!!!"

lol

Mine like a mess of floating stuff near the surface.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

All of my plants are fairly small; I was moving an anubias today and one of the leaves broke off =(. I put it into my 2.5, and if it doesn't grow, it is the perfect shape for a leaf hammock. (betta calls in the distance, "FREE LEAF BED!")


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

beautiful fish! I bought 4 females for my sorority last night, and I already had 2 that I was going to put in there. So I put all 6 in my 55 gallon last night and there are 3 of them who look almost the same. haha. In the store you can usually see more colors in them because of the angle of the light, but when they're in a big tank with the light coming from above, you don't see their iridescence much, and so all the darker colored ones look alike. haha. One is solid blue with a black face, one is blue/purple with red fins, and the other is kind of dark green with reddish fins but they are kind of hard to tell apart. Maybe they'll color up more. They keep getting stress stripes. My standouts, though, are my bright red one, my white marble with purple/pink fins, and my purple and red spadetail.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> beautiful fish! I bought 4 females for my sorority last night, and I already had 2 that I was going to put in there. So I put all 6 in my 55 gallon last night and there are 3 of them who look almost the same. haha. In the store you can usually see more colors in them because of the angle of the light, but when they're in a big tank with the light coming from above, you don't see their iridescence much, and so all the darker colored ones look alike. haha. One is solid blue with a black face, one is blue/purple with red fins, and the other is kind of dark green with reddish fins but they are kind of hard to tell apart. Maybe they'll color up more. They keep getting stress stripes. My standouts, though, are my bright red one, my white marble with purple/pink fins, and my purple and red spadetail.


Wow.....a 55 gallon sorority? You soooooo need more fish!!!!  The girls you have sound lovely! Any pictures?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Catw0man said:


> Wow.....a 55 gallon sorority? You soooooo need more fish!!!!  The girls you have sound lovely! Any pictures?


Hehe It's a community tank, too. I have 9 neons, 6 zebra danios, 5 julii cories, a dwarf gourami (which I know can be risky with bettas... and he does keep following the red betta and touching her with his feelers. haha. So I'm just going to keep an eye on the gourami). I might get more females, but then I read that when you add new ones, you have to take them all out and rearrange the tank and put them all back in so they can all establish new territories. But it's a planted tank so I can't do that. I'm thinking of getting more neons, though. I love the way hey school together.
I did start a thread about it last night, so I'll post pictures there later. I don't want to hijack this thread! ;-)


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL....ok, that makes more sense than just 6 females in a 55 gallon. Would love to see pics anyway....

And here are some other girls I've won or am hoping to win for my sorority:


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

They are all super pretty! How many do you plan on getting for your sorority?


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Senshine said:


> They are all super pretty! How many do you plan on getting for your sorority?


I'm thinking about 20 or 25....lol....should be fine for a 37 gallon.


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh definitely! I think it'll be the prettiest sorority


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Catw0man I swear I am going to go to Toronto, find your house, and watch that sorority like its a tv, lol. Those are some of the prettiest girls I have ever seen. The black one especially.


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> Here are the females I already have for my sorority. So far 5 total, 4 from Aquabid and 1 from the LFS (not pictured):


Lol Catwoman, i think you have purchased every female i had in my watch list!! Beautiful girls... i especially love that yellow girl


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I have a few more I'm bidding on.....I want a few solid colours.....royal blue, etc. Matt, you're more than welcome to come on over! I do hope that black female is as dark as she looks in the pic!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I love the orange girl... Oh, what the heck! I love them all!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Can I come over too? Road trip with Matt lol!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Me, too! I've always wanted to go to Canada, and my passport is always up to date! LOL


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Me, too! I've always wanted to go to Canada, and my passport is always up to date! LOL


LOL....c'mon over!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL... I wish! My parents would NEVER let me...ever. I've never even seen a sorority in person before, so you NEED to post pics!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol then y'all can help her with her water changes! lol XD


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL she must need it with over 100 tanks!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol I would do that any day! 

So how many girls are you at now, cat?


----------



## LadyKeiva (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1370440266.

AHMG!!. That white and blue girl next to the black one you have pictures is GORGEOUS. I actually came SOOO close to bidding it. (Financially was just not a very smart move for me >,< so I had to put her aside despite every fiber of me screaming BUY HER!!!!!.)

Funny that I just saw it in your thread. Glad to see she's going to a good home ^,^. Good luck with your tank!! They're all beautiful girls.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Lol I would do that any day!
> 
> So how many girls are you at now, cat?


LOL....I don't even know, Matt.....but I don't think I'm at 25 yet....

Everyone else on the "road trip", you're all certainly welcome to help with the water changes!


----------

